# Resume



## peggyb143 (Feb 17, 2014)

Peggy Barsness
4283 E. Ivanhoe 
Gilbert, AZ 85295
602-390-5358
barsnesspeggy@hotmail.com

Summary
To secure an entry level position with a medical organization where I can apply my knowledge and training in medical terminology, ICD-9 and CPT coding toward becoming a successful, contributing team member. 

OBJECTIVE: Contribute Positive Attitude, Team Work Experience, Contribute Recent Education from Carrington College in Medical Billing and Coding to an appropriate environment.

Education
Carrington College	Feb 2013 ? Nov 2013 	
Medical Billing and Coding 	Mesa, AZ

Minnesota State University	Jan 1994 ? Jan 1996
Associates of Science	Minnesota, AZ

Skills and Training 

Anatomy and Physiology
CPT and ICD-9 Coding	
Microsoft Office Suite
Medical Terminology
HIPAA Compliance
CMS 1450 and 1500
Sending and Receiving Claims
Outpatient Billing
Law and Ethics
Inpatient Billing
Medisoft
CPR Certified	
Insurance Claims Processing
Claim appeals		


Externship (180 hours)
East Valley Cardiology	Oct 2013 ? Nov 2013
Medical Billing and Coding	Chandler, AZ
?	Outpatient Billing
?	Clams appeals
?	Process claims
?	ICD-9 Coding
?	Maintained HIPAA compliant

Employment History
WinCo Foods	April 2012 ? Dec 2012
Cashier	Mesa, AZ
?	Inventory Management
?	Maintenance of product cycle recovery
?	Self-Check Supervisor
?	Customer Service Help Desk 

Schwann?s Food	Jan 2010 - Sep 2010
?	Line Supervisor Quality control
?	Change-over of food production line
?	Manage a team of employees


----------

